
‘World’s first personal jetpack’ flies around the Statue of Liberty - JulianMorrison
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/world-s-first-personal-jetpack-flies-around-the-statue-of-liberty-a6728571.html
======
TrevorJ
There's a really old iteration of similar functionality that I think has the
potential to be quite a bit superior:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJARrc40imk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJARrc40imk)

After researching it, the main problem with the flying pulpit design was it
required quite a bit of pilot skill, and since helicopters solved the same
problems in many cases anyway, the device never really got used. Nowadays
though, we've got the tech needed to switch to a fly by wire system that
relies on computing to maintain a stable flight profile.

------
japhyr
I looked around briefly, but couldn't find anything specific on how this
works; I found mostly other articles about this video and pictures of other
test flights.

Is anyone familiar with how this is powered, how safe it's likely to be, and
how close to production it really is?

Homepage: [http://jetpackaviation.com/](http://jetpackaviation.com/)

